# Object fell into into lint chute



## kimber (Aug 24, 2009)

Not one of my finest hours. :/

Anyways, I was removing the lint from the lint filter and when I was about to place it back into my gas dryer I knocked a random pair of kids plastic handled scissors down the chute. 

I am assuming that it is going to have to be removed but when I did a little research, I found out that I am going to have to pull out the dryer and remove some screws. No problem there, but I am a little afraid to do this because of the gas pipes.

I am sure the dryer could use a good cleaing out anyways, its about four years old now , but there is a pipe running from the dryer to the ceiling.

Any advice? I have about six inches between the gas dryer and the cellar concrete wall.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gotta do it. If you haven't cleaned the lint line in four years on a gas dryer dropping the scissors was just a warning message from God. You should do so more regularly.

There should be flex gas line on the dryer long enough for you to have movement of the thing while doing the lint trap work. Not a bad idea to check it when you are in back of the dryer though.


----------



## YesMaam27577 (Jan 16, 2010)

If the scissors have metal blades -- tie a magnet to a string and throw it down the chute. 

Good luck!


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

4 years...pull it out & clean it !!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

May as well clean the ducting while you are at it. And check if you have a type "A" termination hood, 50% more air flow: http://www.appliance411.com/faq/dryer-vent-length.shtml

Be safe, Gary


----------



## kimber (Aug 24, 2009)

thanks so much for your help everyone...thanks for the link GBR

there was a flex hose back there but it was still so stiff that the gas pipe it was attached to shook a whole lot. I am very very nervous with gas to the point of paralyzed panic-odd but true.

I managed to pull it out about a foot and cleaned it out (I actually had to use a scraper for behind the dryer..the lint literally looked like a berber carpet:no:

Now I can not for the life of me get the back cover back on. There seems to be a lip at the bottom and the the little cut out for the gas pipe flex hose fitting is very small and so is the cut out for the vent hose. It wasn't easy to pull off so I kind of had a feeling it would be torture to put back on. It would be much easier with a second pair of hands I think but none are available to me right now.

Ill let you know how it goes :whistling2:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You are making progress. Doesn't that cover have little tabs that have to fit in somewhere? And a set screw. Did you just pry it off. You may have to bend the tabs back straight. 

Aren't you glad you dropped the scissors and it forced you to get all that lint cleaned up? Not sure you should be venting excess you described as thick as Berber carpet though. Check your vent connection and ducts. Of course you did say it had been four years? Once you know how to get the cover back on, you are going to mark your calendar to do this more often than every four years now right?

The gas line is fairly sturdy so do not worry too much about it unless it is old and weird looking. Any really paranoid concerns though, call your utility provider or pay a plumber to come out and sniff or otherwise test the line for you for leaks. 

I can tell you have kids. You did spend $30 on a nice carbon monoxide detector and oodles on smoke detectors for them?

I know people complain about what plumbers charge but I don't mind paying those that work on my projects---half what they ask for of course. Just kidding. My plumbers are expensive but good. When it comes to gas lines, I consider them a lot cheaper than a house going up in flames? 

I know you said your dryer was four years old but if the gas connection is too much older, I would certainly replace it when their is access and you are in the mood. Or as mentioned test it for leaks. Just my opinion.


----------

